# Frank McGrath and Antoine Vaillant Back Training



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2011)

YouTube - THE WRATH & VAILLANT - HARDCORE BACK TRAINING


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2011)

Frank 7 weeks out of the Toronto Pro






YouTube Video


----------



## Lysphen (May 8, 2011)

he's getting a lot bigger !

forearms always VERY impressive


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 8, 2011)

I still have the Animal Pak posters of him (motivation b1tches!)


----------



## Diesel618 (May 13, 2011)

thanks for the vids. I'm a fan of anybody who can achieve 22 inch arms with a 28 inch waist


----------



## SuperLift (May 14, 2011)

Frank McGrath is a nasty mofo! His forearms are crazy


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------

